# Star Wars IX: So geht man mit dem Tod von Carrie Fisher um



## AliciaKo (22. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars IX: So geht man mit dem Tod von Carrie Fisher um* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars IX: So geht man mit dem Tod von Carrie Fisher um*


----------



## Cicero (22. November 2018)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Nachdem sie im letzten Teil als Quasi- Superheldin in Mary Poppins Manier den "Ausflug" in´s All überlebt hat, dürfte sie so schnell ja nichts umbringen /Ironie Off


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. November 2018)

Die werden sich schon noch n' paar schicke CGI-Sachen einfallen lassen. Peter Cushing ist auch '94 gestorben und hatte dennoch eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle in Rogue One


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Nachdem sie im letzten Teil als Quasi- Superheldin in Mary Poppins Manier den "Ausflug" in´s All überlebt hat, dürfte sie so schnell ja nichts umbringen /Ironie Off



Ganz ehrlich: Zu den Dingen die mich an VIII gestört haben, gehört das nicht wirklich dazu - oder kommt bei mir zumindest gaaanz, gaaaanz weit hinten in der Liste. Ich verstehe zwar durchaus, dass man die Szene nicht mag, aber vollkommen unplausibel ist sie nicht. Ja - dass die Macht einem hilft die luftleere Kälte des Alls zu überleben ist ein neuer Aspekt der Macht, aber neue Aspekte wurden schon früher eingeführt: Schon von IV zu V wurde dies gemacht, indem zu "präziser Vorahnung" (Abwehren von Strahlen mit dem Lichtschwert, exakter Zeitpunkt für das Abfeuern des Torpedos) Telekinese (unter anderem) dazu kam.
Das "Sich-zum-Schiff-Ziehen" indes ist nichts anderes als ein klassischer Force-Pull (der wie eben Erwähnt in V eingeführt wurde) - der im übrigen im schwerelosen All sogar besser funktionieren dürfte als auf einem Planeten, wo Atmosphäre und Anziehungskraft Widerstände bilden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das "Sich-zum-Schiff-Ziehen" indes ist nichts anderes als ein klassischer Force-Pull (der wie eben Erwähnt in V eingeführt wurde) - der im übrigen im schwerelosen All sogar besser funktionieren dürfte als auf einem Planeten, wo Atmosphäre und Anziehungskraft Widerstände bilden.



Und dass man im neuen Star Wars keine Jedi-Ausbildung mehr braucht, um solche Dinge zu können, haben wir ja schon an Rey gesehen


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Zu den Dingen die mich an VIII gestört haben, gehört das nicht wirklich dazu - oder kommt bei mir zumindest gaaanz, gaaaanz weit hinten in der Liste...


Bei mir ist das nach wie vor die Fremdschämszene des Jahres (Jahrzehnt). Als ich den Film, bzw die Szene im Flugzeug gesehen habe, verkroch ich mich ganz tief in den Sitz. 
Den Rest des Films hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung. Aber jene Szene hat sich mir echt ins Hirn gebrannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die werden sich schon noch n' paar schicke CGI-Sachen einfallen lassen. Peter Cushing ist auch '94 gestorben und hatte dennoch eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle in Rogue One


Genau das will man ja bei Fisher nicht machen. Das wurde schon so kurz nach ihrem Tod kommuniziert. Wir werden uns einfach überraschen lassen wie sie ihren Abgang ohne CGI-Getrickse und Körper-Double vorstellen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und dass man im neuen Star Wars keine Jedi-Ausbildung mehr braucht, um solche Dinge zu können, haben wir ja schon an Rey gesehen



Über Leias Ausbildung in Sachen Macht wissen wir (anhand der Filme) so gut wie gar nichts. Gut möglich, dass Luke ihr noch die eine oder andere Lektion vermittelt hat, bevor er sich verkroch... Auch nicht vollkommen unplausibel: Wieso sollte bei Macht-begabten Personen in lebensgefährlichen Situationen die Macht nicht "instinktmässig" die Kontrolle übernehmen?


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das nach wie vor die Fremdschämszene des Jahres (Jahrzehnt). Als ich den Film, bzw die Szene im Flugzeug gesehen habe, verkroch ich mich ganz tief in den Sitz.
> Den Rest des Films hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung. Aber jene Szene hat sich mir echt ins Hirn gebrannt.



Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe Dich - empfinde aber betreffend dieser Szene nicht so. Allerdings hat sie sich bei mir ebenfalls "eingebrannt"


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genau das will man ja bei Fisher nicht machen. Das wurde schon so kurz nach ihrem Tod kommuniziert. Wir werden uns einfach überraschen lassen wie sie ihren Abgang ohne CGI-Getrickse und Körper-Double vorstellen.


 Und was ist mit einer Jim Henson-Puppe?


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die werden sich schon noch n' paar schicke CGI-Sachen einfallen lassen. Peter Cushing ist auch '94 gestorben und hatte dennoch eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle in Rogue One



So gut Tarkin in R1 auch gemacht war - mich hat es immer wieder aus dem Film gerissen, wenn er aufgetaucht ist. Eben nicht weil es schlecht gemacht war, sondern weil mir stets bewusst blieb, dass Peter Cushing tot ist und die Szene nicht gedreht haben kann. Selbiges gilt für die junge CGI-Leia - nicht weil sie tot war (zu jener Zeit), sondern zu alt um so auszusehen.

Der einzige Film bei dem für mich die CGI-Variante eines Schauspielers funktioniert hat, war der 2. Tron-Film: CLU ist eine Computersimulation die seinem Schöpfer nachempfunden ist - daher passt hier CGI tatsächlich wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und was ist mit einer Jim Henson-Puppe?



Du willst das sich Miss Piggy nochmals als Prinzessin Leia "verkleidet"?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und was ist mit einer Jim Henson-Puppe?


Mit Yoda kann man es ja geschickterweise ja machen - und das fand ich in EPVIII einfach nur richtig -, aber mit einer Figur aus Fleisch und Blut... Ähmm... Ich denke das würde nur neues Hater-Futter liefern. 

Dann doch lieber die Darstellerin aus "This Ain't The Last Jedi XXX"...  
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du willst das sich Miss Piggy nochmals als Prinzessin Leia "verkleidet"?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOLM420NJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jakkelien (22. November 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Nachdem sie im letzten Teil als Quasi- Superheldin in Mary Poppins Manier den "Ausflug" in´s All überlebt hat, dürfte sie so schnell ja nichts umbringen /Ironie Off


Der Ausflug war nur kurz und damit durchaus realistisch. Auch ihr Flug hält sich an die Gesetze der Physik.
Hat für einige nur doof ausgesehen.


----------



## Cicero (22. November 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Der Ausflug war nur kurz und damit durchaus realistisch. Auch ihr Flug hält sich an die Gesetze der Physik.
> Hat für einige nur doof ausgesehen.



Äh.... nein.

https://www.wissenschaft-im-dialog....man-in-einem-raumschiff-ein-fenster-oeffnete/


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Über Leias Ausbildung in Sachen Macht wissen wir (anhand der Filme) so gut wie gar nichts. Gut möglich, dass Luke ihr noch die eine oder andere Lektion vermittelt hat, bevor er sich verkroch...



Klar. Das wäre dann eines der vielen Dinge, die der Film (oder sein Vorgänger) zum besseren Verständnis Beizeiten hätte erwähnen müssen. Wenn so etwas in einer Geschichte nicht geschieht, zeigt das einfach, dass der Autor sein Handwerkszeug nicht beherrscht. Jede Wendung muss zumindest im Nachhinein plausibel erscheinen, sonst ist die Kritik berechtigt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die werden sich schon noch n' paar schicke CGI-Sachen einfallen lassen. Peter Cushing ist auch '94 gestorben und hatte dennoch eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle in Rogue One


Leider sah man nur zu deutlich das die Technik dafür noch nicht weit genug ist bzw. man nicht gewillt war das ordetlich durchzuziehen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. November 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Äh.... nein.
> 
> https://www.wissenschaft-im-dialog....man-in-einem-raumschiff-ein-fenster-oeffnete/



Tatsächlich weiß man recht wenig darüber, was genau passiert, wenn Menschen ungeschützt dem Weltraum ausgesetzt sind, die meisten praktischen Erkenntnisse stammen aus Tierversuchen . Man vermutet heute, dass ein Mensch ca. 60-90 Sekunden  überleben könnte, jedoch schon nach etwa 10-15 Sekunden das Bewusstsein verlieren würde und damit auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen wäre. Der Tod erfolgt dann durch Ersticken vor allen anderen Unpässlichkeiten.

Siehe auch:
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/survival-in-space-unprotected-possible/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effect_of_spaceflight_on_the_human_body


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> So gut Tarkin in R1 auch gemacht war - mich hat es immer wieder aus dem Film gerissen, wenn er aufgetaucht ist. Eben nicht weil es schlecht gemacht war, sondern weil mir stets bewusst blieb, dass Peter Cushing tot ist und die Szene nicht gedreht haben kann. Selbiges gilt für die junge CGI-Leia - nicht weil sie tot war (zu jener Zeit), sondern zu alt um so auszusehen.


 "Gut" war daran nicht wirklich etwas.
Aufgrund der fürchterlich viel Screentime die Tarkin hatte wurde von Szene zu Szene der Einndruck immer schlechter, insbesondere einige hakelige Animationen.
Die Leia hat mich fast zum Erbrechen gebracht.

Leia von hinten und Tarkin in einer kurzen Szene oder besser noch als Spiegelung hätten mMn den Film aufgewertet, alles andere hätte manvia Ton erzählen können !

Das sie ihn nur mit Goveneur angeredet haben war auch albern, der ist Grand Moff und damit steht er direkt unter dem Imp und über den Sektorgoveneuren, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich weiß man recht wenig darüber, was genau passiert, wenn Menschen ungeschützt dem Weltraum ausgesetzt sind, die meisten praktischen Erkenntnisse stammen aus Tierversuchen . Man vermutet heute, dass ein Mensch ca. 60-90 Sekunden  überleben könnte, jedoch schon nach etwa 10-15 Sekunden das Bewusstsein verlieren würde und damit auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen wäre. Der Tod erfolgt dann durch Ersticken vor allen anderen Unpässlichkeiten.


Den Mund und die Augen sollte man aber unbedingt geschlossen halten zwecks Verhinderung der Kristallisierung der Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich weiß man recht wenig darüber, was genau passiert, wenn Menschen ungeschützt dem Weltraum ausgesetzt sind, die meisten praktischen Erkenntnisse stammen aus Tierversuchen . Man vermutet heute, dass ein Mensch ca. 60-90 Sekunden  überleben könnte, jedoch schon nach etwa 10-15 Sekunden das Bewusstsein verlieren würde und damit auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen wäre. Der Tod erfolgt dann durch Ersticken vor allen anderen Unpässlichkeiten.
> 
> Siehe auch:
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/survival-in-space-unprotected-possible/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effect_of_spaceflight_on_the_human_body



Zum einen würden die Wassermoleküle im Menschen durch das Vakuum anfangen zu "kochen" und zum anderen würden die extrem kalten Temp. dafür sorgen das man Zeitgleich von aussen anfängt zu gefrieren. Desweiteren würde der unterschiedliche Druck zwischen Körper und Weltall sein Tribut fordern. So oder so, eine wohl echt unschöne Art zu sterben.


----------

